# Bad Feathers



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I know i saw this a while back but can't find it now. This is my new young bird that I want to show in Nov. The feathers have raised marks across them. Do you think it will go away after the moult.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Think you missed the photo attachment ....


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

This question might be better suited to another thread, since it isn't really a genetics question, but here goes.

It is a little difficult to see exactly what you mean. The marks might be because of illness or insufficient nutrition while the squab was in the nest (many other forms of stress to the squab or parents can cause problems with the feather quality), this can happen occasionally. If stress is the cause, the marks should disappear after the molt.

Here is an example picture of stress / fret marks







.

Another thread with some insight into fret marks: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/what-is-your-opinion-on-fret-marks-50653.html


----------

